# Crosses with tigrinum and volonteanum



## reivilos (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,
After one nearly one year in bud, my tigrinum is eventually about to flower. I've got a volonteanum that's in spike too. Which good-looking primary hybrids would you recommend?
Thanks
Olivier


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 29, 2013)

with each other


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 29, 2013)

(tigrinum x fairrieanum) = Paph. Bailey Kalina....


----------



## Hera (Mar 29, 2013)

That's a very interesting bloom. Very nice patterning.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 30, 2013)

very nice patterning.
A very dark fairie parent would be interesting.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 30, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> (tigrinum x fairrieanum) = Paph. Bailey Kalina....



WOW!!! :clap: Magnificent. 

Confound-it! Another one for the wishlist.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 30, 2013)

Paph. Bailey Kalina is so cute!


----------



## Ray (Mar 30, 2013)

Definitely let us know when others might be available, Tom.

I have a Paph Al Rutel (parishii x tigrinum) that frustrates the hell out of me. Three times now it has spiked, only to have the emerging spike get trapped, bent, and broken.The first time was my fault, trying to free it. The second time I tried to "let nature take its course", and this time I just missed it happening, with the same result.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2013)

Really interesting color -- looks like copper.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2013)

reivilos said:


> Hi,
> After one nearly one year in bud, my tigrinum is eventually about to flower. I've got a volonteanum that's in spike too. Which good-looking primary hybrids would you recommend?
> Thanks
> Olivier


Um, if that's what you have in bloom is there any choice?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 31, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Um, if that's what you have in bloom is there any choice?



get someone to send some pollen.


----------



## reivilos (Mar 31, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Um, if that's what you have in bloom is there any choice?



At the moment: Bellatulum, barbatum, callosum, lawrenceanum, delenatii vinicolor, pinocchio, thaianum, rothxanitum. That's all. But I can freeze pollen for later use.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 31, 2013)

Wossner Black Wings (roth x anitum) might be interesting x tigrinum.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2013)

reivilos said:


> At the moment: Bellatulum, barbatum, callosum, lawrenceanum, delenatii vinicolor, pinocchio, thaianum, rothxanitum. That's all. But I can freeze pollen for later use.



deli 'vini' to get a better background colour to the spots.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2013)

reivilos said:


> At the moment: Bellatulum, barbatum, callosum, lawrenceanum, delenatii vinicolor, pinocchio, thaianum, rothxanitum.


Oh! In that case yes delenatii vini would be cool. Just do what I do, go to Slipperorchidinfo.com, color print the 2 species, hold the photos up in each hand and cross your eyes until the merge! :crazy:


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 2, 2013)

Or, Paph. Mem. Al Moreschi (philippinense x tigrinum). Sorry for the photo quality......


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> Or, Paph. Mem. Al Moreschi (philippinense x tigrinum). Sorry for the photo quality......



nice spots but disappointing shape and stance.


----------



## Dido (Apr 3, 2013)

If you need pollen, have some here in flwoer at the moment. 
Armeniacum should open again in a few days, niveum is short beofre open and some more are comming.


----------



## labskaus (Apr 3, 2013)

I have yet to see a well-shaped tigrinum hybrid. On slipperorchids.info is a pic of the hybrid with niveum which has interesting colour. Or, make a miniature version of it with thaianum.


----------



## Dido (Apr 3, 2013)

Niveum sounds great I have one just before opening when you need pollen tell me.


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 4, 2013)

Bailey kalina is a very interesting cross. Other pictures found are too interesting.

In my opinion, tigrinum cross with multifloral is not a good idea for shape. Or maybe with rothschildianum...


----------



## Marc (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm curious what would happen when crossing tigrinum with helenae.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 4, 2013)

Marc said:


> I'm curious what would happen when crossing tigrinum with helenae.


Tiger Helen


----------



## reivilos (Apr 25, 2013)

So it'll be tigrinum x niveum and volonteanum x tigrinum (lol,
bound to fail).
Then charlesworthii alba x tigrinum and henryanum x tigrinum.
I've got another tigrinum coming so I may try something else.


----------



## Dido (Apr 26, 2013)

looking forward on the seed pots...


----------



## reivilos (May 22, 2013)

One month on










I've got another one coming. I'll consider doing either Bailey Kalina (x fairrieanum) or x godefroyae (unregistered).

If someone has pollen of a nice fairrieanum or godefroyae...


----------



## Dido (May 25, 2013)

hope it grows, cannot wait for the seedlings to come


----------



## reivilos (Aug 8, 2014)

Dido said:


> hope it grows, cannot wait for the seedlings to come



They've been sown!!!


----------

